# AC question



## jessebruffett (Apr 16, 2015)

i have an 03 altima, 2.5l 128k miles. I've had it for 3 weeks. the past few days I've noticed that the ac compressor kicks on an off more than I'm used to with other cars and the ac blows painfully cold then cold borderline warm then ice cold again with the compressor cycles. I know this is an indication that the freon is low. i go to AZ and get one of those cans with the built in gauge and it shows 20psi at about 60 degrees ambient as soon as the compressor cycles it kicks up to 45psi. this is all on the low side. i have almost no experience with ac systems except take it to a shop when it stops working. this time i wanted to try and save some cash on the recharge. is this normal ops?


----------

